

Show HN:Our StartupWeekend hack,music fingerprinting,on the desktop,all the time - DFectuoso
http://soundbite.co/

======
jeduan
This hack takes on two products I love. On one side, last.fm which needs
support from the player to send the correct data to the server, on the other
Soundhound/Shazam which go with you but are impossible to have running
permanently.

The only downside I can think of is that my playlist would become cluttered
with Let The Bodies Hit The Floor whenever I start spending too much time on
Youtube

------
SoleaGourmet
This fits perfectly when I'm listening to online radio, and "that" song I want
to know, SoundBite will tell me! It will increase sales for companies, maybe
you should sell the songs recognized by SoundBite.co

------
rcacique
Sounds nice!, When I'm listening to online radio, I tend to forget the name of
a song I liked (so I can download it later). If this does it automatically,
it'll solve a huge pain for me.

~~~
DFectuoso
Yep, this is exactly what we are doing, we have a very good proof of
concept/very small MVP going on and working really hard to have a v1!

------
Billbeaux
Sounds like a good idea. Frequently I listen for some combo of the lyrics and
then google it when I hear a cool new song I don't know. Soundbite could make
that easier.

------
jjaramillo
Awesome, sometimes u are hanging on your friend's home listening to music and
u just wanna grab what your hearing and take it home to buy/or listening the
music later.

------
reicek
Sounds really great! Personally I watch everything on the PC so keeping track
for all the songs sounds great, movies n' stuff...

------
yocsilva
Hey! it was 'about time to have something like this!!

------
adanvecindad
Wow! that's a great Idea! I can't wait for using it!

------
OphCourse
I´m actually quite amazed this did not exist.

------
rollypolly
The astroturfing in this thread is amazing.

~~~
pedrogk
Oh. You noticed? :)

------
osielnava
Music related hacks are my favorites.

------
alexaximenez
Yey! :D help us to spread the word!

------
alexsmx
Great! Would gladly test it!

------
memogonzalez
Awesome. Very good idea!

------
yogome
Can't wait to use it!

------
daz_angie
Love the idea!

------
luisp128
Awesome idea

------
kr0wmx
Great it!!

------
peterpay
Great idea

------
cristina_r
wow this is awesome

